# Best pedal board tuner for a 7-string ???



## bazguitarman (Sep 18, 2012)

I am sorry if this has already been covered. Unfortunately I am relegated to a dial-up connection where I live and searches are not always easy to do or conclusive.

My Korg DT-10 took a dump after my sick cat got confused and pissed in my pedal board instead of her litter box. I lost my tuner, digital delay and EVH Phase 90. So I need a good pedal type tuner. It will be covering all my tuning needs. 6-string guitar, 7-string guitar and 5-string bass. And I want to be able to set it for flat tunnings.

I am looking very, very hard at this unit.......

Strobe Tuners by Sonic Research - Turbo Tuner Home Page 

Anyone? It looks very, very promising and seems to have good reviews and feedback across the netwebz.


Eric


----------



## russmuller (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a lot of friends with the TC Polytune and that thing is pretty awesome. Very easy and accurate. Because of alternate tunings, they usually keep it in Chromatic mode so you lose out on the polyphonic part but it's a hell of a tuner.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Sep 19, 2012)

The turbo tuner is the best pedal tuner I've ever used. Takes a little getting used to the strobe concept, but stupid accurate.


----------



## bazguitarman (Sep 19, 2012)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> The turbo tuner is the best pedal tuner I've ever used. Takes a little getting used to the strobe concept, but stupid accurate.




Thanks for the feedback. I've read nothing but good about the Turbo Tuner. But you don't see them in stores so I thought I would ask around one last time to make sure.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah I think I bought mine from amazon. Its actually the only piece of my pedalboard that I'm not selling...


----------



## Galius (Sep 19, 2012)

Ive been using a Korg Pitchblack for my 7 and 8s for years. Always picks up every note perfect.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Sep 19, 2012)

Heard good things about the pitchblack also. The turbo is more accurate, +/- .02cents vs +/- 1cent (I actually thought it was more, but that is what the korg website says), but the korg has a power output which is nice and has a meter display if the strobe display isn't your thing.


----------



## goodtimes (Sep 20, 2012)

i have a polytune and its super accurate and easy to use. you can still use the polyphonic feature for the top 6 strings and then tune the low b.


----------



## FireInside (Sep 20, 2012)

No love for the Boss Tu-2 or Tu-3? I use my Tu-2 with my 7, 8, and my basses. Works great.


----------



## mniel8195 (Sep 20, 2012)

the turbo tuner is much easier to use if you flip to the neck pickup and turn your tone pot down all the way...trust me


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 20, 2012)

I have this BOSS U.S. - TU-12EX: Chromatic Tuner and theres something wrong with it, if its on for longer than 10 seconds it just stops and the button starts flashing and I can't do anything about it... I tried switching batteries, turning it on and off and trying different strings each time and it does the same thing...


----------



## Navid (Sep 22, 2012)

I've got a Pitchblack and it seems accurate...
IMO there is no difference in chromatic tuners as long as they're good quality
Probably minor differences like slower detection and stuff, no big deal


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Sep 24, 2012)

mniel8195 said:


> the turbo tuner is much easier to use if you flip to the neck pickup and turn your tone pot down all the way...trust me



This is a true story of truth.


----------



## jordanky (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been using one of these Planet Waves PW-CT-04's for years, as far down to 7's tuned to a low F# and I've never had a single bit of trouble out of it.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Sep 24, 2012)

Hardwire HT-6- Best floor tuner - polyphonic - handles just about any tuning (auto detects) - Plus very easy to tune EXACT with the strobe setting.


----------

